# Werner - Eiskalt



## computertod (18. April 2011)

ja, am 30.06.2011 kommt Werner - Eiskalt mit einem Jahr verspätung.
Für alle die, wie ich, interessiert sind hier der Trailer:

aktuelle Teaser:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tKZfgAnA4o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udu-Gvn9Upw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j8uAfQc4Bo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSb3w9Sl0ac
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfjKF2yiHkM
Brösel und `Werner - Eiskalt` - TV total - TV Shows - Shows - MySpass.de

alter Trailer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAYdTQZaj2I
aktueller Trailer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0_yfVgzcLk


----------



## Lan_Party (18. April 2011)

Ich wollte im New Kids Thread antworten aber da war einer woll schneller.  Jedenfalls wird es ein Hammer Jahr! BF3, CoD 8 (wenn es gut sein sollte), New Kids Turbo und Nitro, Werner Eiskalt, Diablo III,....was kommt noch


----------



## Sophix (18. April 2011)

Es kommt noch ne Doku über money Boy!

Ne nur n Witz aber alles zum totlachen!


----------



## DAEF13 (18. April 2011)

Da muss ich Lan_Party zustimmen
Echt geile Filme/Spiele dieses Jahr


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2011)

Tü Tü Tütü. der 2. Trailer war am Ende ja mal richtig Sch.... Der Film ist ein Pflichtprogramm und gehört später auch in meine Filmesammlung


----------



## Memphys (19. April 2011)

Oh ja, es wird wieder Werner...


----------



## Chris_1982 (19. April 2011)

Ich bin zwar früher ein absoluter Werner Fan gewesen habe den ersten Teil zig mal geschaut..doch das jetzt ein neuer Werner Teil in die Kinos kommt davon wusste ich ja gar nichts.


----------



## Leandros (19. April 2011)

Geil! Kenn ich zwar durch die Comics auswendig aber .. Geil! Ich freu mich


----------



## Chris_1982 (20. April 2011)

Ich kenne die Sprüche aus Teil 1 so gut wie alle auswendig und wenn es darauf ankommt kann ich sämtliches mit meinem Cousin nachmachen.


----------



## jimbo24 (20. April 2011)

Geile Sache das. Ich werde mir diesen Teil, wie die anderen auch, im Kino anschauen. Goil.


----------



## computertod (20. April 2011)

nur blöd, dass es noch so lange dauert


----------



## Westfale_09 (21. April 2011)

Wird aber nen lustiger Film werden


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. April 2011)

Vielleicht wird er ja geleakt 

(War ja schon bei X-Men 4 so mit unfertigen Greenscreeneffekten und untexturierten Animationen )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2011)

Man hat auf so vieles schon gewartet, da wird man das auch noch schaffen. Steigert ja die Vorfreude


----------



## Clawhammer (22. April 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Man hat auf so vieles schon gewartet, da wird man das auch noch schaffen. Steigert ja die Vorfreude



dem kann ich nur zustimmen, ich hab jetzt alle Trailer bei YT 2-3x mal abgegrasst


----------



## MasterFreak (22. April 2011)

HAHA funny aber sowas zieh ich mir net rein !!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2011)

Wäre mir auch zuviel, lieber in dosierten Abständen mal rein schauen


----------



## facehugger (22. April 2011)

Endlich, hat ja lang genug gedauert. Ich sach nur: freie Bahn mit Mazipahn

Gruß


----------



## grumpich (24. April 2011)

Endlich mal wieder nen Werner Film...


----------



## computertod (20. Juni 2011)

mal den Startpost mit allen mir bekannten Videos geupdatet 
und am Donnerstagabend gehts ins Kino *freu*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2011)

Jepp das Kino müßte ich mir eigendlich auch geben, werde schon mal zum warmlaufen alle bisherigen Teile ansehen


----------



## kamiki09 (20. Juni 2011)

Kult - endlich mal wieder ein Grund ins Kino zu gehen.


----------



## robbe (7. August 2011)

Wer hat denn den Film nun gesehen? Hab ihn vor einigen Wochen angeschaut und muss wirklich sagen, er gefällt mir absolut nicht.

Es sind kaum witzige Szenen dabei, wenn überhaut, dann eher in der zweiten Hälfte. Das mit den Realszenen hätte man sich auch wirklich sparen sollen. Im ersten Teil fand ich das eigentlich ganz in ordnung und auch gut gemacht, aber hier einfach nur schlecht.
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das falls noch ein Teil kommt, dieser qualitativ wieder an die alten Teile rankommt.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (7. August 2011)

Hi!

Ich habe den auch im Kino gesehen... Und der teil is ja mal schlecht,      im vergleich zu den anderen... 
Teils zwar lustig, aber mir viel zu wenig, Zeichentrick... 

Das Kino Geld hätt ich mir auch sparen können...


----------



## xTc (7. August 2011)

Ich habe den Film auch gesehen.
Leider war ich auch etwas enttäuscht, da ich doch mehr erwartet habe.

Die Zeichentrick-Teile fand ich recht gut, das mit den echten Schauspielern hätte man allerdings weglassen können.

Beste Stelle ist eh wo er in der Werkstatt ist und zum Verlag fährt. Und zu den Plüsch-Werners sagt "Oh man, zieht Ihr euch die ******* immer noch rein...".


----------

